# FortiGate-1100E или FortiGate-1800F



## albatros (10.06.2020)

Коллеги, подскажите какая железка производительнее FortiGate-1100E и FortiGate-1800F ? Чем она лучше / хуже в сравнении с checkpoint 5600 ?


----------



## Muller (10.06.2020)

Чекпойнт круче. Fortinet = санкции


----------



## albatros (10.06.2020)

Muller сказал(а):


> Чекпойнт круче. Fortinet = санкции


всмысле вы имеете в виду что санкции сказываются на поставку и запчасти?


----------



## Raptor (10.06.2020)

вот и магический квадрат подъехал по межсетевым экранам


----------



## Fedor (11.06.2020)

Дорого и то и это


----------

